

Is Ev Williams ruining Medium? - jfaghm
https://medium.com/on-coding/c666fcdc91a0

======
jfaghm
For those that write on Medium, would love to hear your thoughts.

~~~
stevewillows
I think having Ev's name in the link is a bit much.

Your subtitle:

How to make Medium the world’s greatest “collaborative idea-generation and
distribution” platform

is more accurate to the piece.

You have some decent criticism of the platform and provide some great ideas.

~~~
jfaghm
Thanks for the feedback, Steve. I agree, that was a bit trashy of me. I am
somewhat new to posting on HN and I am trying to figure out what draws
attention and discussion.

